# 811 and OTA channel reception



## dsalee (Mar 14, 2006)

I have just purchased a high end 8-bay UHF antennae for HD OTA reception. There are 3 local channels within 120 and 122 degrees compass; CBS, FOX, & NBC. Their respective signal strengths are 85, 88, and 79, and all three 'lock' on when adding local DTV channels through the 811 menu. Both CBS and FOX downloaded their local channel number and designation when tuning to the appropriate tranmission frequency. The reception is flawless.

However, with NBC the downloaded OTA channel is the same channel number as the transmission frequency. When I view the 'guide', I see the appropriate programming information under this channel number. But when I attempt to select the channel, the 811 unit 'loses its brains' and conducts a powered-on reboot, or reinitialization of the whole system including transponder stepping & programming information download. This has occurred every time I attempt to access the OTA NBC channel.

Any thoughts or ideas???


----------



## olgeezer (Dec 5, 2003)

dsalee said:


> I have just purchased a high end 8-bay UHF antennae for HD OTA reception. There are 3 local channels within 120 and 122 degrees compass; CBS, FOX, & NBC. Their respective signal strengths are 85, 88, and 79, and all three 'lock' on when adding local DTV channels through the 811 menu. Both CBS and FOX downloaded their local channel number and designation when tuning to the appropriate tranmission frequency. The reception is flawless.
> 
> However, with NBC the downloaded OTA channel is the same channel number as the transmission frequency. When I view the 'guide', I see the appropriate programming information under this channel number. But when I attempt to select the channel, the 811 unit 'loses its brains' and conducts a powered-on reboot, or reinitialization of the whole system including transponder stepping & programming information download. This has occurred every time I attempt to access the OTA NBC channel.
> 
> Any thoughts or ideas???


what's your zip code?


----------



## dsalee (Mar 14, 2006)

olgeezer said:


> what's your zip code?


Spokane, WA - 99208 - The NBC station in question is KHQ (channel 6) - Transmission frequency is 15


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

One possibility is the 811 does not like how the PSIP information is configured. Have you checked AVS Forum's HD local area. They have a lot of specific local information and it is always a good first source to see if others are reporting this issue or if it is a cross receiver issue. Something to check for sure.


----------



## Mikey (Oct 26, 2004)

I've been told in the past that the 811 has a very strict PSIP intrepreter, that doesn't allow for any variations from the standard. Some tuners are more lenient with PSIP, or the PSIP errors are handled intelligently. Your best hope is to contact the station's engineer and/or Dish about the problem. 

In the meantime, your best bet is to remove that digital channel from your stations in the Local Channels menu.


----------

